# Planting Timothy/Orchard Grass w/ NO TILL drill in PA. Can it be done now?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been talking to my local Ag person about renting the no till drill from them to overseed some timothy/orchard grass in about 10ac of grass hay fields that i'm just starting to try and get a decent establishment for hay. I've been told by a big time local dairy farmer that more then likely i will have no luck no tilling in an exsisting stand. He is telling me he as only has success by rotating first in corn and beans but maybe i could make a liar out of him lol. The ag guy said i can do it no problem. If the weather stays like it's been it should take fairly well. I will also be liquid manuring these fields heavily to hopfully boost it a little. All this stuff is new to me. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I've been talking to my local Ag person about renting the no till drill from them to overseed some timothy/orchard grass in about 10ac of grass hay fields that i'm just starting to try and get a decent establishment for hay. I've been told by a big time local dairy farmer that more then likely i will have no luck no tilling in an exsisting stand. He is telling me he as only has success by rotating first in corn and beans but maybe i could make a liar out of him lol. The ag guy said i can do it no problem. If the weather stays like it's been it should take fairly well. I will also be liquid manuring these fields heavily to hopfully boost it a little. All this stuff is new to me. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated it.


It can be tough to get new grass in existing stands sometimes.....sometimes not. You need to drill asap before the existing stand really takes off with spring growth. Many times the old stand will shade/choke out the new stand. DO NOT fertilize these fields until the new grass has germinated and is at least 2 weeks old. This is because if you fertilize before the new grass is somewhat established, the old grass will surge in growth and for sure will overtake and choke out the new grass.

Regards, Mike


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

The ag guy told me it's 50/50 when it comes to fertilize. He said it could also really boost the weeds and choke the new seed/ grasses out. There is just so much to worry about. I don't want to waste money on all this seed. To many variables i guess. If i were to get the seed in w/ in the next 2 weeks, you are saying wait until the seed starts to come up and give it 2 weeks before i would spread manure? Thanks


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have been thinking about reseeding some grass hay fields myself this late winter early sring. I like to reseed grass in the fall. Not sure about a heavy application of liquid manure on new seeding.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> If i were to get the seed in w/ in the next 2 weeks, you are saying wait until the seed starts to come up and give it 2 weeks before i would spread manure? Thanks


Yes, let the seed germinate and then about 2 weeks later (after germination) fertilize.

Regards, Mike


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I just planted 5 new acres of Orchard grass today here in middle TN so we will see how it goes. I used a Land Pride OS1548 seeder. I plan to heed Mikes advice and fertilize it after the new seedlings has established themselves a little.

--Kyle


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree with Mike on waiting 2 weeks on using commerical fertilizer, but still not sure about the heavy application of liquid dairy manure. I have plenty of it around here but that is not where it will be going. I do top dress grass hay fields with liquid dairy manure in the fall.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

tnwalkingred said:


> I just planted 5 new acres of Orchard grass today here in middle TN so we will see how it goes. I used a Land Pride OS1548 seeder. I plan to heed Mikes advice and fertilize it after the new seedlings has established themselves a little.
> 
> --Kyle


Did you have any problems with moist sticky ground or has it dryed out more there?
Hope to do the same here this Saturday. Might even try it tomorrow because of the chance of showers Friday. Its been to wet here the past few weeks.
I might miss the window of opportunity if the weather doesn't cooperate.

CW


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

If you were trying to establish a new field this spring, I would say go ahead you should be okay. Over seeding an existing field is another story depending on how thick the stand is in the field already. You may want to consider sparying round up to kill off or at least really slow down the existing stuff and plant the new. Timothy does not usually do well in the spring. September is the BEST time for timothy around here. If you really decide you want to over seed, stay on the really light side like 5-7 pounds per acre. That way you do not loose too much if it does not take.

Depending on how thick the stand is, I would be looking at soil conditions before you reseed. What is your calcium and your CEC on calcium on your soil test? You want to see 3500 pounds per acre on the calcium and 80% plus on the calcium CEC. pH is NOT an indicator of calcium level in the soil. If you are not there, you stand a good chance of not being successful.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not sure on my soil conditions. I had limed these fields 2 years ago. I planted about 3ac of pastures so far with a pasture mix and Ive got about 5 of the 7 ac. of hayfield overseeded w/ Timothy/Orchard grass mix. The conditions seem to be pretty good but this is all new to me. I guess only time will tell. I'm considering holding off with the Liquid manure until maybe this fall. I wonder if i could have it put on light after my 1st cutting?


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

I think I'd be real concerned about planting the seed too deep with a no-till drill. If the seed is dribbled on top of the soil behind the openers and then pressed in, it might be OK. I have a neighbor who tried this last fall, trying to get more Orchardgrass in an alfalfa field. Too soon to tell if it did any good , or he just tore up his alfalfa crowns and shortened the stand life.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

From what i can tell theres some seed droping in the slice but most appears to be laying on the turned up soil and getting pressed in a little bit. I did a timothy and orchard grass mix. Time will tell i guess. Some areas the sod was a little heavy so more just laid on surface but we will see. I will keep you all posted hopfully weather stays the way it's been and it get a decent start before the old grasses take over. Lots to learn hopfully it wasn't a complete waste of money and seed. The 6ft Great Plains drill i used seemed very nice lots of weight to it though. Cost me $8.00 an acre to rent from my local Ag. Dept.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I got lucky and planted mine earlier this week so the ground was plenty dry enough. After the monsoon we got yesterday I would be afraid to go into any of my fields for a few days as it's going to be really wet. Hopefully with some good sunshine and lots of wind you can get into yours before we have another round of rain.



cwright said:


> Did you have any problems with moist sticky ground or has it dryed out more there?
> Hope to do the same here this Saturday. Might even try it tomorrow because of the chance of showers Friday. Its been to wet here the past few weeks.
> I might miss the window of opportunity if the weather doesn't cooperate.
> 
> CW


----------

